# PALE MOON EBONY



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*Up for sale is this PALE MOON EBONY MAGNUM It is tight lipped and the shoulder is a bit larger than others.I have this Mag priced at $95,& $3 for postage check or pay-pal*

*







*

*







*

*














*


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice lookin calls,no way I could use them in the field however...to nice,I would for sure ruin them


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+ 1 on that one, very nice work.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

very cool looking wood that is made from

i would be afraid of loosing it

i loose everything sooner or later in the woods lol


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

Cant hurt the finish it has a CA finish and if ya keep it on a lanyard it will come home with ya.

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Beautiful stuff!!!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Love that pale moon. Yeah CA is darn near bullet proof! (Scott)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

You can't hurt Bob's calls. I have a couple and they look brand new after being in my pocket or clanking together etc. Beautiful looking call Bob !!


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

*THIS CALL IS SOLD*


----------

